# PM-940TV



## USMA84DAB (Jun 17, 2021)

Just got this.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 17, 2021)

OOhh new toy- still in plastic wrap


----------



## Firstgear (Jun 22, 2021)

Good selection!  I have the 950 variable mill.  I like it.  Sometimes the 50” isn’t enough!


----------

